
Gaining Persistency on Vulnerable Lambdas - uvuv
https://www.twistlock.com/labs-blog/gaining-persistency-vulnerable-lambdas/
======
Hitton
Although it's advertisement for Twistlock, the problem is real and admittedly
something I have ignored so far and will have to take into consideration in
the future.

